# FR: tant / tellement / si / aussi



## patrickr

Are there situations where si and tellement aren't interchangeable. or can I use si to mean very with any adjective?

thanks.

*Moderator note: *Multiple threads merged to create this one. See also FR: si / aussi <adjectif> que.


----------



## zazap

patrickr said:


> can I use si to mean very with any adjective?


Yes, but it doesn't mean "very", it means "so". 

si+adjectif
or tellement+adjectif
= so+adjective


----------



## FrançoisXV

Used with words other than adjectives, they are not readily interchangeable.
Ce régime l'a fait tellement maigrir...

with adjectives, seems like they are.

Note: in a song, Marc Lavoine had put the two together several times !  
elle est tellement si belle quand elle mord... (les yeux révolver)


----------



## willowtree

Hello!

I was wondering if anyone can give me some perspective on when to use "tellement" and when to use "si" if you're trying to express something like, "It was a place that so fascinated him." I think "tellement" is best, but what do you guys think?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Montaigne

tellement is OK


----------



## catinhat

Je pense que ce que willowtree veuille savoir, est l'usage de "si" par opposition à "tellement". 

Je voudrais aussi le savoir.

Merci 

My Oxford French  Grammar book says: 

"...*tellement*, or *si*, both of which mean _such_ or _so_..."

So I guess it's a matter of personal preference. I'd wager a guess that "tellement" is more formal.


----------



## Vianney

In this sentence "It was a place that so fascinated him." you can use "tellement" ou "tant", but no "si". 

C'était un lieu (ou un endroit) qui le fascinait tant.


----------



## lidboymk2

Est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui pourrait m'expliquer le difference entre tant et tellement, si possible en francais et anglais. Merci


----------



## Whilly

To me, "tant" is more formal than "tellement"


----------



## lidboymk2

I am not that clear but I guess that tant is importance and tellement is quantity, am I right?
Merci


----------



## Grop

It may be generally true, but counter examples may be found (particularly concerning tellement):

Il est tellement fatigué, qu'il s'est endormi tout habillé.
N'ont-ils pas éconduit de Paris Papin, Fulton, Lebon et tant d'autres?

Like Whilly, I suspect that tant is very close to tellement, but more literary/old fashioned, except for some idiomatic expressions where it is required.

(Exemples trouvés dans le TLFi).


----------



## Ragathon

From what I know:

'*tant*' is more of a quantifying adverb, used before verbs ("Je tant étudie") or followed by '*de*' to express an amount of a noun ("on a tant de travail");

whereas '*tellement*' is much more flexible
- it can preceed adjectives ("je suis tellement heureux"),
- adverbs ("il travail tellement bien"),
- can be an adverb by itself ("je sors tellement")
- and can also take 'de + noun', similarly to 'tant de....'

You might also like to look up the '*si*' equivalent.


Please forgive me if I have learnt all this incorrectly!


----------



## Etana

Ragathon said:


> "Je tant étudie"


 it's "j'étudie tant" or in some case "tant j'étudie".


----------



## Yaya

Bonjour à tous, que sont les différences entre les deux phrases suivantes?

1. es-tu toujours aussi stupide?
2. es-tu toujours si stupide?

J'ai cru que "aussi" ne s'utilisait qu'avec "que" (c'est a dire, seulement dans des comparaisons), mais j'ai vu plein de phrases comme (1).

merci!


----------



## DearPrudence

J'ai peur de ne pas pouvoir très bien l'expliquer mais oui, la 1 est correct.
Je crois que c'est parce qu'un deuxième élément est sous-entendu (donc, il s'agit bien d'une comparaison aussi) :
*"Es-tu toujours aussi stupide (que ça / (tu l'es) maintenant)."*

Je ne pense pas que 
*"Es-tu toujours si stupide ?"*
soit correct par contre.

Mais on l'utiliserait dans une phrase comme :
*"Tu es si / tellement stupide que tu ne comprends même pas la question !"*

Cela montre un degré de stupidité alors qu'en 1, il s'agit d'une comparaison (avec l'état présent).

Je ne sais pas si c'est très clair


----------



## Yaya

salut DearPrudence,

si! Vous avez été très clair! Je vois maintenant pourquoi le 1 marche et pourquoi on peut utilise "si" dans une phrase avec "que".

En fait, vous avez répondu clairement à mes deux questions!

merci!!


----------



## dratuor

Yaya said:


> J'ai cru que "aussi" ne s'utilisait qu'avec "que" (c'est a dire, seulement dans des comparaisons), mais j'ai vu plein de phrases comme (1).



Not necessarily, "aussi" can be used to compare two things just like "as"  in english (aussi...que == as....as), but it also can be used to  put the emphasis on the adjective.

es-tu toujours aussi stupide? Are you always that stupid?

"es-tu toujours si stupide" sounds very weird to me....


----------



## shapirog

Is there a difference between tellement and tant?  For example, if I wanted to say "I'm so tired", which would sound more natural to use?

Other than that example, though, what is the difference?


----------



## Gutenberg

I'm so tired... = je suis tellement fatigué..., je suis si fatigué...


----------



## cropje_jnr

You would say "_je suis tellement fatigué_" or "_je suis si fatigué_".

In essence, "_tant_" means "so much" or "so many" rather than simply "so", whereas "_tellement_" can mean either, depending on the context.


----------



## words glorious words!

Bonjour!
I was wondering if anyone could explain the difference between si and tellement to me - can you use them interchangeably or is there a difference between the two? 
Merci


----------



## Gutenberg

http://books.google.ca/books?id=dbP...3IynCQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=7


----------



## tinks13

Hi!

What is the difference between 'tant' and 'tellement'? In the dictionary it says they both mean 'so much'; so are they completely interchangable or does it depend on the context?

Heres the context: theyre both used in different lines of a song I am trying to translate:

  C’était pourtant une ombre parfaite et mon tellement attachant.'

'Il fallait que je comprendre toutes ces choses qui me poussaient tant     à y aller.'

Thanks a lot!


----------



## mioute

What's the song you're trying to translate ?
Because there are mistakes in the 2 sentences you gave.

As a first though I think "tant" and "tellement" are interchangeable, maybe tellement is a little bit stronger. Maybe I will think to some cases where they are not interchangeable later.

*edit:*
Ok I think I found it:

The correct sentence is "C’était pourtant une ombre parfaite et mon double tellement attachant"  you can use "tant" or "si" to replace "tellement" in that sentence but it will sound strange. Because the sentence may be split in 2 parts with the same number of syllables.

The second sentence is "Il fallait que je comprenne toutes ces choses qui me poussaient tant à y aller"

If you use "so much" you will keep the original meaning but I think your sentence will be a little bit strange.

What was your try for these translations ?


----------



## janpol

tellement de + nom... que...  /  tant de + nom... que... : OUI 
tellement + adjectif ... que    : OUI,   tant + adj... que : NON
tellement + verbe ... que... / tant + verbe... que...  : OUI


----------



## mioute

merci janpol.

dans le cas
tellement + adjectif ... que    : OUI,   tant + adj... que : NON
on peut utiliser si + adj ... que

mais qu'en est-il du cas
"mon double tellement attachant" ?
Je trouve "mon double tant attachant" étrange (ça ne sonne pas bien) mais est-ce vraiment une erreur ?


----------



## janpol

"attachant" = adjectif donc "tant attachant", non
avec "si" et "tellement", ça marche
(tant + ADJ a dû être correct à certaines époques (cf la chanson ancienne : "aux marches du Palais, y a une tant belle fille...")


----------



## HyoriFTW

I was surprised when I couldn't find this topic anywhere else. What's the difference between these 4 words? I'm pretty sure they are all used to intensify adjectives, and I'm not sure if they can all be used to say "so" 

j'ai aussi faim
j'ai si faim
j'ai tant faim
j'ai tellement faim


----------



## TA4U

j'ai aussi faim: I am hungry too
j'ai si faim: I am so hungry
j'ai tant faim: I am hungry (to the point that...)
j'ai tellement faim: idem (tant = tellement)


----------



## pallas athene

Est-ce qu'il y a une différence entre tellement de et tant de? 
Exemple: Ils ont tant de problèmes que la situation devient grave. 
Est-ce que je pourrais également dire "tellement de problèmes"?


----------



## zelda17

Bonsoir,

Oui, c'est la même chose. Il me semble cependant qu'à l'oral, on utilise plus souvent "tellement de".


----------



## geostan

Catinhat,

Tellement is not more formal than si. 

Lidboymk2,

As an expression of quantity, tellement and tant are synomyms, tellement being the more familiar form, especially in negative or interrogative sentences.


----------



## dragsterwave

Dans ce contexte ce serait plus correcte de mettre 'c'est que que tu sois aussi aventureuse' ou 'c'est cool que tu sois si aventureuse'


contexte eng: it's cool that you're so adventurous

A mon avis les deux sont correctes mais dites-moi, que pensez-vous?


----------



## maicart

Hello,

I'm preparing a French exercise for students and am not sure whether I can replace "si" by "tellement" in the following sentences:

a) C'est si / tellement petit que je ne peux pas le lire.
b) Il fait si / tellement de bruit que je ne peux pas t'entendre.
c) C'est si /tellement drôle que je ne peux pas arrêter de rire.
d) C'est si / tellement cher que je ne peux pas l'acheter.

I've been looking for grammar explanations online but haven't found any, especially about the use of "si/tellement de + noun + que":

For example: "Il fait si/tellement de bruit que..."

Thanks for your help.


----------



## OLN

Bonjour.

a) C'est si / tellement petit que je ne peux pas le lire : 
C'est [écrit] si ou tellement petit que je n'arrive pas à le lire.
C'est trop petit pour que je puisse le lire ou pour être lisible.​
b) Il fait si / tellement de bruit que je ne peux pas t'entendre :
"Il fait *si de* bruit" ne va pas. _Si_ est suivi d'un adjectif : _Il est_ _si bruyant que..._
*tellement de* ou *tant de* + *nom*
Il fait tellement de bruit que je n'arrive pas à...
Il fait trop de bruit pour que je puisse t'entendre.​
c) C'est si /tellement drôle que je ne peux pas arrêter de rire :
C'est si ou tellement drôle que je ne peux m'empêcher de rire​
d) C'est si / tellement cher que je ne peux pas l'acheter :
Ca va pour un exercice de grammaire, mais on dit plus naturellement : C'est trop cher pour moi.​Voir FR: tant / tellement / si / aussi


----------



## maicart

@OLN Merci pour le lien. Je l'avais déjà vu, mais c'était tellement mélangé que je ne trouvais pas la réponse à mon doute.

Vous l'avez meilleur expliqué.


----------



## dcx97

If someone told me he had been living in France for many years, would it be idiomatic for me to say ""C’est pour ça que vous parlez si bien le francais." or "C’est pour ça que vous parlez aussi bien le francais."?
I know both are _grammatically_ correct, but I don't know which one native speakers would actually use.


----------



## Maître Capello

Both are equally natural to me. I have a slight preference for _aussi_.


----------

